# First Fly now with pics



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Just wrapped up my first fly. I am impressed that I finished but my Woolly Bugger doesn't look as defined as most. I think I got fat fingers and something not right. Did everyone else end up with a science project gone wrong on their first tie? I can't wait to really learn how to tie a couple correctly. This is really fun.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: First Fly*

My first fly was pretty ugly haha. It was a wooly bugger as well and I crowded the head a bit too much. The nice thing is, fish don't care if your fly is ugly or not... So don't be afraid to fish it


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First Fly*

When tying flies, less is more. 
Use as little of the materials as you can.
You can always build a fly up but it's hard to thin one back down.
Tie several of the same pattern and they will start to look better. 
Don't be afraid to use your ugly flies. They can be some of the best for catching fish.

Have fun and post us up some pictures of your flies.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: First Fly*

Grandpa D, Now I understand the less is more. I am pretty sure that is how I got such a large tail and I moved the chenille to far forward. I am going to tie another one today and then post pics of them both. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: First Fly*

Dale is dead on.

I still have many of the flies I tied way back when. I'm a little embarrassed I insulted the fish by casting these things. It gets better though. Hang tight, and do simple flies. And you'll get better. I've been tying now close to 30 years, and still, when I sit down to tie, I figure the first 3-4 of each pattern I tie usually get thrown away. I don't know what it is, it just takes me a few flies to get my proportions right, whether is too much hackle, not enough, hair wing tips too long, too short, not enough space left behind the eye to tie it off (very common for beginning tiers), just something usually doesn't seem right with the first few. Maybe that's just me. My point is, part of fly tying is the chance to always improve your craft. When I tie though, I will tie up a dozen of a fly - and 2/3 will be fishable, at least in my view. But it takes me a few to get into the groove.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: First Fly*

Here are the photos I promised. I am pretty sure my 2nd one is much better.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like you have the basics working for you. On your next fly, use a hackle that is about 1/2 the size of the one in the picture. When you look at your fly, the hackle is standing very tall. You want it to be closer to the hook, or in other words, not as long.
The tail will be the same way. Don't tie it longer that the length of the hook. If your hook is 1/2" long, the tail should not be longer than 1/2" past the end of the hook.

There are some great videos on Youtube for tying flies. Be sure to watch some of them.
They will help you a lot.
Keep up the good work. It can be very rewarding.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

How do I get the hackle down in size? Maybe the ones I have are too big is that possible? I started watching youtube and that is why you see a significant difference on my second one. Thanks for the tips, sure is helping a lot.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When you buy a full neck [Saddle Hackle] the hackles on the top have longer barbels then the ones closer to the bottom. You will learn which ones to use as you progress. There is even a hackle gauge available that shows how long the barbels should be for the size of hook used.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CLX5I4/ref ... B007CLX5I4
Keep looking at more videos and you will learn more tricks.
By the way, I usually don't add wire [lead] to my flies, unless I will be using them in fast moving water.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Ughh! LOL I have been adding wire to all of mine. That may be why I have such thick bodies and difficulty threading the hackle. This is an olive I just completed and it looked so good till I added the hackle. I will get better and it is a ton of fun.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Fish them anyways. I have found that some of my best flies are the worst looking ones in the box. Especially when it comes to woolly buggers. In fact sometimes I tie them "ugly" on purpose just for that reason. Keep it up. After you have tied a few hundred they will start to really look good.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are using wire, try this
Tie tail in at back of hook. Then tie in the wire, then the chenille. Wrap the chenille up to eye. Secure it with a couple wraps of thread and cut off excess. Now, tie in the hackle "BY the stem". Wrap it to back of hook and secure it with the wire. Continue wrapping the wire to eye and tie it off.

IF you choose to tie hackle in at the back of the hook, tie it in by the TIP of the feather. This will give you a tapered body.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of it can come down to the quality of the materials you have and quality materials aint cheap. Yes, your hackles could be too big but that doesn't mean it wont work! It might be too much right now but, try and add weight to your buggers, bullet heads or I like the barbells. They fish much better. Get a bugger to sink a little and it doesn't matter what they look like.


----------

